# El Camino + Monte LS front end?



## kingkobra (Jan 20, 2004)

What years of El Caminos do the monte LS front end match up with? Like the front grill and stuff. is it 87?


----------



## coolguy (Mar 28, 2005)

i believe its 82-87


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

gotta have the doors frorward


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

78-87?


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

My '78 is almost done. Some lessons learned. 

You will need the following from a Monte Carlo LS: Header panel and lights, bumper, and fender. Fenders from a 82 and up Monte can be modified to work but it requires some bodywork. You will need the the LS moldings that go down the side of the body. You will need an extra set of door moldings because they will need to be cut down to replace the one that needs to go between the door and the rear wheel opening. The regular LS molding is to short to fill the space. You will also need the LS mirrors, unless you can get the doors too.

You will need the following from an 82 and up Monte Carlo: Doors. You will have to fill the mirror holes if you decide to go with the original LS look and use the LS mirrors. Which means you will be drilling holes for the new mirrors. You will also need a hood and the hinges. El Camino hinges are shorter. Get the wheel well moldings too, front andback. You will need Monte Carlo inner wheel wells. 

Modifications: Your car will all of a sudden be about four inches longer in the front. Your bumper brackets will need to be extended or modified so that you can bolt the LS bumper up. Sal Manzano just cut mine and welded an extension pipe to Monte Carlo ones I bought but found they were still too short. We did some shaping of the doors so that they would match the El Camino body line(at the rear most top edge of the doors) Not really necessary but we wanted things to match.

Don't forget to keep your old El Camino door glass. They will have to go in your new doors. Your old door panels will fit the new doors.

I think that about covers it all.


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

One more item. You will be drilling a bunch of holes to mount the plastic brackets which hold the side moldings in place. You will need to find out which ones are needed from the Chevy dealer or Dixie Monte Carlo(www.dixiemontecarlo.com). They are not all the same size. I was lucky and Sal Manzano gaveme a brand new set of side moldings and brackets. The folks at Dixie Monte Carlo are great and they have just about everything you need. A lot of parts can be found on Ebay. Do a search in Ebay Motors for Monte Carlo LS.


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

dope got any pics? ive seen an ss front clip put on a el camino with a body kit


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

Don't have any pics yet. It will be painted in the next couple of weeks. We have shaved the door handles, gas filler door, antenna hole and rear bumper lights. Late 90s Cadillac taillights have been molded in, along with the Caddy license plate holder. A Line of Fire will sit between the bottom of the tailgate and the shaved bumper. We have cut the roof for a blue covered sliding ragtop. The basic paint will be white with a platinum pearl. The roof will have the same white/platinum pearl combo with silver and blue micro flake. Sal has decided to add some patterns but will not tell me what he has planned. Plan on seeing it at the San Diego LRM show in June. Yes, I am finally going to go to a LRM show again after a 6 year boycott. Probably take the rag too.


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

I beleive there's a couple of picture's of a lime green elcamino with the convertion you are looking for under the topic ..post your ride, '' toro's pic's at tennyson high school".


----------



## kingkobra (Jan 20, 2004)

Awesome thanks for the info.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

INFINITI CC
DALLAS, TEXAS
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

somsone got to post the purple one. that car is badass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Apr 7 2005, 04:30 AM
> *I beleive there's a couple of picture's of a lime green elcamino with the convertion you are looking for under the topic ..post your ride, '' toro's pic's at tennyson high school".
> [snapback]2966440[/snapback]​*


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

heres one


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

he he


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i have a truucha 8 or 9 with big john lined up with like 4 cars and that el co seems to fly above all of them in a second ,it also seems in recent pics not to hop as high. just wondering if he changed it the car was white and pink on the video.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

the blue one looks nice.








:biggrin: 
its just a model...


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

that is a nice model


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

DOES ANY ONE HAVE A PIC OF THE KANDY GREEN 1 I BELIEVE?LS FRONT


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

HOW BOUT AN ELCAMINO WITH SLIDING RAG???


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nicest one


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

uce c.c has one


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 13 2005, 11:45 PM
> *nicest one
> [snapback]2997982[/snapback]​*


nice car, but that firewall is garbage :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

how bout one with the plastic ss nose? i like thise. any one seen one?


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

So, I guess this is the newest trend in lowriding? Just like taking the parts off of '90-'92 Cadillac Fleetwoods and placing them on '80-'85 Coupe De Villes and Fleetwoods. I llike it.

Will other G-body parts work the same way? Meaning, will a "euro" Cutlass or maybe even a Regal front end work also?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 14 2005, 07:48 AM
> *So, I guess this is the newest trend in lowriding? Just like taking the parts off of '90-'92 Cadillac Fleetwoods and placing them on '80-'85 Coupe De Villes and Fleetwoods. I llike it.
> 
> Will other G-body parts work the same way? Meaning, will a "euro" Cutlass or maybe even a Regal front end work also?
> [snapback]2998954[/snapback]​*




sssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

Those LS clips look good as hell on those caminos


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

damn! they do look good, I want one!


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Apr 14 2005, 08:15 AM
> *sssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2999045[/snapback]​*


"Suge", why are you shushing me? What are you and Lisa up to down there?


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

NO KANDY GREEN ELCAMINO WITH THE LS CLIP?

IVE SEEN ITLIKE A YEAR AGO BACK WHEN I WASNT EVEN A MEMBER...
PLEASE POST


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

WANNA PUT THE CLIP ON THIS.....


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

Dope :0


----------



## DAHOUZEMAN (Jan 18, 2005)

BET..


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 14 2005, 05:48 AM~2998954
> *So, I guess this is the newest trend in lowriding? Just like taking the parts off of '90-'92 Cadillac Fleetwoods and placing them on '80-'85 Coupe De Villes and Fleetwoods. I llike it.
> 
> Will other G-body parts work the same way? Meaning, will a "euro" Cutlass or maybe even a Regal front end work also?
> *


last year,,somebody on here,was sellin a project elco,,,that had 87' cutty euro header panel on it,,and fender,and hood,,,and had cadillac tail lights,,,it looked really good,,,,and also,there is pics around of a Regal/Grand National/Elco...it has Grand National front clip,dash,seats interior,wheels,and painted same as Grand National,,,it looks pretty neat too...im sure somebody on here has pics saved of both...

if anybody is in need of any LS mouldings/rocker panels,,i have almost complete set,,,i think im missing of the the doors,,,but i have extras of some of the other ones,,,,100 bucks takes all,,,or goin on ebay...also have a Monte dash,in perfect shape,,PM for details...


----------

